# Infineum 2012 Winter Diesel Fuel Report



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bump for good read


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

ouch now my head hurts


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> ouch now my head hurts


Yeah, with so much talk of additives and fuel quality I would of thought this would be quite the read.


----------

